# Halos 15 minutes of fame!



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Who's the rock star? 


















Hey, I think I know that puppy.... Oh yeah, it's my baby girl!!!!


















"More please"


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I think that's pretty fantastic Deb.. what a fantastic representation of the breed.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

How cool is that! I love the shot of her laying with "her" treats, they must be hers cuz they have HER picture on them! Really cool! Work it girl work it!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats to both of you!!!

That is SO EXCITING!!!

I am going to see if I can get some in Canada!

I am headed to the pet store tomorrow so maybe I will see them!


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

AWESOME!!!!

Where do I get those???


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

How awesome! We have a famous dog on the board!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Clare, here's a link to the retail stores that carry them: http://www.adogslife.net/retailers/

She's only going to be featured for about a month, every month they select a few dogs as part of their Real Dogs series and she was one of the August winners. You can also custom order treats with your own dog/s picture on them. You just win a free bag of treats and the glory of having your dog's picture all over the country, but I'm sure everyone buys extras like I did. You can ask for them by the flavor and her name if you order by phone.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: gsdlove212How cool is that! I love the shot of her laying with "her" treats, they must be hers cuz they have HER picture on them! Really cool! Work it girl work it!


That's our "calm" command - I started rewarding her for laying her head down like that, and then I named it. Now I can ask her if she's a calm puppy and she'll put her head down on the floor. Of course it took a little longer than usual because she had to check out that yummy smelling bag first!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Very Cool! I like that it even has her name on it!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

ADORABLE!!! I esp. love the second picture... that deserves to be framed.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

> Quote:You can also custom order treats with your own dog/s picture on them


What a great idea for Christmas presents to exchange with other dog friends!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Very cool! She is very much a cover girl, isn't she?
Sheilah


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

> Quote:Of course it took a little longer than usual because she had to check out that yummy smelling bag first


I was wondering about that!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When does her whirlwind promo tour begin? Congrats, she deserves to be the covergirl!!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Cue the Pup-a-razzi! Move over Paris Hilton! It's Halo!!! And her proud big brother Keefer, trying to keep the admirers at bay....either that or he's trying to sell scandalous tapes of her behind her back!

She is very much worthy of being a cover-girl and I bet HER bag of treats outsells the other dogs'!

She is all personality. I may be a *wee* bit biased as she looks so much like an extra-fluffy Zuzu doppleganger, but that photo is just beautiful!!!!!! Heck, I want some of those biscuits now!!

You must be so proud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

Yay! Congrats so much to Halo, and her Mum and Dad!

Tho...honestly? I LOVE LOVE LOVE that second pic.

I think you should email it to the company, or whomever your contact is. It is professional quality and utterly gorgeous.

Best,
-Sylvie


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Neato!! I want to buy some Halo treats for my dogs..


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Congrats! What cute photos too.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Congrats Halo and Deb!!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Waaay to go pretty girl *Halo* !









That's really cool & love her pic by the treats with the calm face, need to frame that one.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

YESSSSS!!! Halo looks great in the package! She is the PERFECT model!! She's such a photogenic girl! I love the laying down pic.. what a face she has!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Very Neat!! I checked the retailers and there is one less than a mile from us!







I will have to go see if they have Halo treats!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats Halo and Deb!!!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

EXCELLENT! That really looks great.









We can say we knew her when...she was just a growth on her brother...


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

That is so cool. She looks great in her bag photo. I love the second photo too!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

That is very cool!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANWe can say we knew her when...she was just a growth on her brother...










OMG Jean, you absolutely kill me!!!!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!! That's great








I just love the second picture with the bag of treats!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

absolutely love it!
i'll start looking for them...
saw the flavor at whole foods a couple days ago and only 3 bags left with the old photo... so hopefully Halo will be there next week.


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

thats awesome congrats !!! i see her heading to Hollywood... nice job on the head down command , mine only does it when he is sleepy,lol...


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Super star!
And a great pic to spread to her fans.



> Originally Posted By: HAROLD A i see her heading to Hollywood...


Forget autographs. Paw prints on the Walk of Fame!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Very Cool Deb!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I sent the picture to the company and requested some more bags. They just called to get the CC number again, and the guy told me that they're putting the picture up on their blog!









BTW, I'm using that pic of her with the treats as my computer desktop and I've been admiring her fresh manicure, lol! We just Dremeled the dogs nails on Monday.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Awesome, I knew it was just a matter of time before Halo started modeling, very cute, now I want some of those treats!

Glenn


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Kewl!!!!! It says that my store carries them. I will check for Halo next time I go in!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I feel like we know a celebrity!!


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

awesome!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Ruth, let me know if you find them! I'd be interested if anyone else sees them in a store too.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

So very cool Deb!!!

I went to their site- no retailers in my area







but I will check whole foods next time I go! You can VOTE FOR HALO "THE ROCK STAR" on their site! What do you win if you get the most votes here?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

nice, but the problem is if the packaging has a GSD, I have a hard time NOT buying it, LOL.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't think additional votes count now that she's won, but she didn't win on votes anyway. They do have a People's Choice winner most months, (the picture with the highest vote count), but that's pretty much impossible to get unless you've got a few hundred friends willing to vote for you every day. The rest of the monthly winners are apparently selected by the company because they like them, which is how Halo ended up on a bag.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomRuth, let me know if you find them! I'd be interested if anyone else sees them in a store too.


Stopped in at Pawsitive Botigque on C.V. Blvd. They had some of the othre varieties, just not Halo's. I scolded them-told them they had a local celebrity with a picture in a local park and needed to stock up! The heck with the other varieties. They remembered you stopping by?

Said they would try to get some in. Thought if you got them that CC, they would be sure to get the right ones.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

how random


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Everett54Stopped in at Pawsitive Botigque on C.V. Blvd. They had some of the othre varieties, just not Halo's. I scolded them-told them they had a local celebrity with a picture in a local park and needed to stock up! The heck with the other varieties. They remembered you stopping by?


Yes, I buy the dogs' food there most of the time! If they're out I get it at Dog Bone Alley in Alameda since I'm in town on Thursday evenings for Pilates. The last time I was at Pawsitive Karma was right after I found out Halo had won, and I just happened to see a couple bags on the shelf opposite the register. They're not on the "retailer" list, so I was surprised to see them. I told her about Halo, and I have that picture in my purse so I showed it to her. (Marilyn I think her name is?)

Calone, I agree - weird!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomClare, here's a link to the retail stores that carry them: http://www.adogslife.net/retailers/


Deb, I'm sorry I didn't see this thread earlier. I checked the link and there are 28 stores in the Chicagoland area that carry them, 4 of which are a stone's throw from me and 1 is right on my way home from work!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Cool Marlene, let me know if you find some! It might be worth calling ahead in case they still have the previous dog in stock. The bags I have say "born on 11/10/09", so they should have shipped out by now, but anyone who still has some of the PB flavor on the shelf may not have ordered more yet. 

Here she is on the blog: http://adogslife.net/dogblog/

*Halo’s owner took the photo that got her onto A Dog’s Life labels when Halo was just four-and-a-half months old. Now Halo’s one, and looking as cute as ever. Thanks for sending in this shot, Halo!*


----------

